# 24 inch omnijig help



## waldo (Feb 21, 2011)

I need some help…. I just recently bought the 24 inch omnijig, upgrading from my 12 inch fixed PC jig. The issue that I am having is that I don't know where the offset needs to be in relation to the fingers for single pass half blind. I have played with this jig for roughly 2 hours and can't get it worked out, the dovetail fit etc. is flawless, but the drawer bottoms/tops are offset enough that there's no way to run a groove to accept a plywood bottom. Any help would be great.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Do you have the PC video that explains everything?

I figured my jig and spacings out from watching the video a few times.

I have the old heavy cast iron one, probably 20 years old, you have a newer model?


----------



## waldo (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey! I do have the PC video and have talked to the Rep. apparently my offset guide is off, but to answer your questions, I do have the newer model.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Hope you can get it going!

I am having fun learning my Leigh jig now.

All the Best!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I put an old TV and VCR/CD player in my shop. I've found out it seems to work better for me if I watch the Vids, pause, do what ever they are doing and then continue the vid.
You can buy both cheap at thrift stores if you don't have one laying around.
One other tip, keep them covered they don't like sawdust.
Good luck on your jig,I'm sure you will figure it out.


----------



## waldo (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, I talked to the PC rep. They are sending me out a new offset guide, mine is off by about 1/16 or so. I can get everything right if I don't use the guide, but for repeatability it'd be nice to have. Thanks everyone for the thoughts!!


----------

